

Super cool hack for adding infix operators in C++ - inglor
http://stackoverflow.com/a/28850702/1348195

======
JoeAltmaier
Cool, kinda. A variant is more generally useful. To call a template function
who's return type depends on the LHS, return an intermediate object instance
that encapsulates the fn arguments, and has a template conversion overload
that makes the real underlying call, and dynamic_cast<>s the return type to
the conversion type as its value.

